# Cheap Car Hire Dubai



## Jodubai (Dec 7, 2011)

Dear fellow expats,

I need to hire a car in Dubai on a monthly basis. I'm looking for something with a minimum of a 1.6 litre engine and I'm not bothered if the car is new or not.

I've called a few of the major car hire companies such as Budget, Hertz, Dollar, Diamond Lease, Avis, etc but they are all giving me ridiculously high quotes over the phone i.e. AED 2100 for a Toyota Corrola 1.6, or AED 2,400 for a Mitsubishi Galant.

Surely there are some companies out there where you can get a better deal? I know I'm sounding cheap here but I would rather pay for taxis instead of paying AED 2100 a month for a sh1tty Toyota Corolla!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Give these guys a call.

Paramount Leasing & Car Rental LLC - Passion For Excellence

Ignore the prices on the website, they do much better deals over the phone. If you take a 2009 car, the prices come down further.

I rented a Prado for 4kDhs a Month, Mrs Confiture had a Yaris for 1400.


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

Confiture said:


> Give these guys a call.
> 
> Paramount Leasing & Car Rental LLC - Passion For Excellence


I agree, I've been renting a car from them for over a year now, great service and very reasonable rates. Call 043514440

Cheers
Mel


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

I used Autorent, the service they offered was great call them on 043207715 I dealt with Vinit


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

1400 dhs for a yaris is an excellent rate. I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Proff42 (Feb 11, 2012)

We are just looking into a mob called Diamond Lease... good prices. Will update once we have the vehicle all hired, etc.


----------

